# Paypal not accepting my Axis bank internation gold debit card. Need alternative.



## victor_rambo (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all,
I need to make a small payment through PayPal. I have an Axis bank international gold debit card with a Visa logo on it.

paypal is not accepting my debit card. I need an alternative. Please suggest one.

Will virtual credit cards(VCC) help me? how much time does it take for me to get a VCC? I have seen some members sellings VCCs. 

Thank you.
-Rohan


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 13, 2008)

Instead of buying prepaid vcc you can find someone who is interested in exchaning paypal balance for INR. Its easy if you have net banking.

is your paypal account verified ? if not you can verify it with a VCC first.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 13, 2008)

^
Hi Amin,
Thanks for your reply.
I hadn't thought of this earlier. Thanks for the tip


----------

